# Oil Additives



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

So, being Canadian, I was perusing some of the lesser automotive products available at Canadian Tire, and came across these:
http://www.canadiantire.ca/bro...73436
http://www.canadiantire.ca/bro...73436
I have no clue how they work, but I'm somewhat leery about the increased engine life, increased HP, decreased wear, etc. etc. claims. 
Anyone able to elaborate, or is this another snake oil for vehicles?


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Oil Additives (Canadian V-Dub)*

All I got at that link was them asking for my postal code...
I would avoid additives. Why not just use good oil? The only exception I would make is auto-rx which safely and slowly removes sludge/deposits and I would only use that if needed. Anything else is possibly going to do more harm than good IMO and if you are using a good oil they shouldn't be needed.


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

Use N1G 5K4 if anyone has this problem again.
I'm just curious about the chemistry, I've seen the effects that occur from diesel, as it slowly leaves deposits/buildup on fuel tanks over many years, I'm curious about what might be happening in an engine.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

the restore works as advertised when it comes to restoring compression.
Slick 50 is true snake oil.


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_the restore works as advertised when it comes to restoring compression.
Slick 50 is true snake oil.

That's what I was looking for.
Any idea how the restore works? Does it create some kind of film or layer on the cylinder walls or piston rings?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

it's like a metal conditioner that has stuff to fill in the crevices that causes compression loss. This isn't really a viscoscity enhancing additive (ie: STP).
However, this isn't permanent. You'll have to keep using it with every oil change to maintain the effects


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

So it's a quick fix to an engine rebuild?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

it's a band-aid to a engine rebuild


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

Awesome. That's what I wanted to hear.


----------



## 2low4fathoes (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: (Canadian V-Dub)*

i would take the time to do a rebuild if you are losing compression.... just think, that stuff goes everywhere the oil goes. so it will get where you want it to and also where it is not needed possibly creating more issues then not for the long haul. i got a ring set for 30usd at my local carquest! it is the factory set that is one of the best there is. and clean your block walls. you be good.


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (2low4fathoes)*

I'm not at the point of needing a rebuild, just those claims caught my eye, I didn't know if they were true or not.
But you're right about a rebuild.


----------

